Ask PG/YC: Have all YC W14 interview invitations been sent out? - jjoe
======
sumit_psp
Good luck to everyone. Remember regardless of what the response is, YC is only
a nitro boost.

Everybody is racing to create the future and don't slow down just because you
didn't get into YC.

------
samlavery
I just heard notices will be sent out 'late this evening'. And I'm assuming
that's late this evening, PST. Also we got 4 views. 1 was me, 3 had to be from
YC.

~~~
keithwarren
Curious if you heard this from a first party source?

~~~
samlavery
Yeah, I emailed info@yc

------
nchatterji
Good luck everyone! Either way- our team will be celebrating or drinking our
sorrows away tonight at Rye Bar in San Francisco
([http://www.ryesf.com/](http://www.ryesf.com/)). Feel free to stop by...would
love to connect either way! Feel free to reach out nirav(at)requext.com

Who knows maybe PG will be cool enough to show up and grab a few drinks too!

~~~
avree
SFO is an airport; I thought you were going to a bar in the airport!

~~~
nchatterji
Sorry, I meant in the city. The bar is on Geary and Leavenworth.

------
keithwarren
Been hitting refresh on the inbox all day!

Curious about other people and their video views, we got about 7 hits on ours
after the deadline from California (Youtube analytics wont go any deeper). I
doubt they were all from YC as the link was sent to other alums who reviewed
our app and it is possible on of them hit it up after the deadline.

Anyone else look at their stats?

~~~
bicknergseng
Now I'm really interested in the correlation between video hits and interview
invites.

~~~
sfrechtling
I don't really think there is much to look into, and if there was a
relationship it is probably spurious. You don't know the reasons why they are
looking at any particular video, nor do you know if they are using auto-play
(which might not show on stats).

Possibly you can see whether you make it past the alumni filter
([http://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/Do-all-YC-partners-read-
ea...](http://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/Do-all-YC-partners-read-each-
application)), but beyond that I am not sure.

~~~
bicknergseng
Oh I suspect so. But sometimes it's nice to feed your own confirmation biases
for a few hours.

------
richardv
Why...

[http://ycombinator.com/whynot.html](http://ycombinator.com/whynot.html)

------
anubhav_iim
PG just posted -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6672578](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6672578)

~~~
keithwarren
Dear God that is a long time to be this nervous. I must take this time to add
a feature that will forever be code named the 'nervously waiting' feature

------
omnisci
I'm always surprised how long it takes for someone to post this question :-)
the notices tend to go out around 8-10pm est. Good luck everyone!

~~~
srbtyagi
2 more hours to go! _Fingers crossed_

------
te_chris
PG just tweeted midnight PST.
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/397537535452131329](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/397537535452131329)
this is already agony, we're 21hrs ahead of PST here in NZ so technically I've
been waiting 2 days now since the 4th was yesterday!

------
imd23
My god, this waiting is killing us :D

In our case (loovin.com), we've got 7 views to the demo site and 4 views in
the video (this are views we know that are from them only, yeah... we check
this all day long :)).

Good luck everyone!

~~~
PatrickAdiaheno
Awesome! I hope it works out for you!

------
anamecheverri
My video was watched 6 times the day after the deadline. But I sent the link
to 2 friends so I am guessing 4 views came from YC. I am going crazy waiting
though....

------
thriftjunction
My 4 yr old has access to my phone and hopefully it was not him who watched me
pitch 5 times

------
Jamurai
Is it correct to assume that teams are notified one way or the other?

~~~
srbtyagi
Yap. Atleast that's what it says on YC site.

~~~
soneca
Yes, last batch I got a very nicely written email beginning with "We're sorry
to say we couldn't accept your proposal for funding..." about this time.

~~~
PatrickAdiaheno
Haha. They have not looked at my video, so I have a strong chance to see the
same email soon.

It is a little bit annoying that they asked for so many things, but then knock
you out with your first line.

On the other side, thanks to this application, I feel that I am more concise.
It is all about staying positive and moving forward regardless what happen.

Good Luck everyone! (including me :)

~~~
akbar501
The other way to look at the YC application is that it provides a good
structure to write down why your business. Regardless of acceptance/rejection,
the application is something you can use going forward as a discussion point
for your story.

~~~
jpn
+1

------
abgupta
Got that dreaded email. Rejected. Now back to work.

------
tonydiv
5 views from the embeddable YT player for us.

------
xdite
does anyone get questions from YC during the time?

------
anamecheverri
i just got my rejection letter :-(

